# الي مهندسين الاتصالات في الامارات



## comm engineer (21 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم يابشمهندسين
انا عندي طلب 
ممكن اي مهدس اتصالات موجود بالامارات يقوللي هو بيشتغل فين او انا ممكن ادور علي شغل فين
او ايه الاماكن اللي ممكن احصل شغل
بالله عليكم اللي يعرف يقوللي
سلام عليكم


----------



## hussein6600 (3 مايو 2011)

للعلم طلب غريب 
لان الاغرب ان الناس دلوقتى الى بيلاقى شغل تقريبا مش بيقول لاى حد هو شغال فين 
بس على العموم ربنا يكرم كل الناس


----------



## الكترون 110 (4 مايو 2011)

*للعلم طلب غريب 
لان الاغرب ان الناس دلوقتى الى بيلاقى شغل تقريبا مش بيقول لاى حد هو شغال فين 
بس على العموم ربنا يكرم كل الناس




هههههههههههه ليه كده يعنى؟
*


----------



## comm engineer (5 مايو 2011)

hussein6600 قال:


> للعلم طلب غريب
> لان الاغرب ان الناس دلوقتى الى بيلاقى شغل تقريبا مش بيقول لاى حد هو شغال فين
> بس على العموم ربنا يكرم كل الناس


 ياارب يكرم
بس اعمل ايه انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه قلت جايز يكوون حد عارف اصل مش معقول كل المهندسين مبيشتغلووش
وبعدين يعني لو حد قال ايه اللي هيحصل هيكون ساعد غيره بس
شكراا عالمرور


----------



## comm engineer (7 مايو 2011)

ايه ياجماعه هو مفييش حد في الامارات خالص
يااريت اشووف ردوود


----------



## makka1985 (30 مايو 2011)

انت عاوز تشتغل ايه؟ 
[email protected]


----------



## comm engineer (31 مايو 2011)

عاوزه احس ان انا مهندسة اتصالات مش كلام وبس
ونفسي اشتغل في المجال ده لاني كنت حباه وحابه ادرسه


----------



## سعيد101 (7 يونيو 2011)

الله يوفقج اختي

وبصراحه اتمنالج الخير .. وانا من الامارات ..


----------



## وافر المحبة (11 يونيو 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## ابو الوليد المقدسي (17 يونيو 2011)

اكثر موقع فيه اعلانات هو gulfnews.comوادخل على jobs
الله يرزقك يا رب بالتوفيق


----------

